# Look what came in the mail :)



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll be dropping this in tomorrow night.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!! :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

awesome now you can go every bit of 35 40 hahahaha jk it will def be badarse in 2 weeks fo shoooo


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

The lime green secondary is going to live in arkansas!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

w0rd. we provide good homes! warm meals, plenty of attention. what more could it ask for eh


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Just dont use it to sleep with yer sister!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

haha. she cut me off til march anyway


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

yep my springs will be here today. already got my sheaves off just waiting for them to come in and throw it back together.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good deal. im going to put mine in likely tomorrow. Then send off my other one to BigP!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i think mine had came in bout a week earlier than urs. but look what was left on my porch last night lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Nice!!! I'd like to have 4 of those myself....


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

u cant get 4 of them. they wont make stock length front axles. i was dissappointed. i guess ill have to run gorillas in the front. i havent compare them side by side wit a gorilla yet, but they look alot bigger, shaft and cup wise. HeadC1 said the same thing, and he has gorillas all the way around.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

huh... thats weird...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wonder what reasoning they have for not doing front axles.. pondhopper do you know?

On a side note, my 31's rims and springs shipped today from HL!!! woohooo!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think they only dont do stock length fronts... they will do custom fronts.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

they shuld be there soon. get some pics. ur gonna like them, trust me 

and ur right, they wont do STOCK length.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahaha that thing looks like it belongs on a shock!! 

Thats a big secondary spring.You may need to update you spring compressor phreebsd.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Already did 
Made a longer one. That one is 15 inches!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

what width 31's u gettin?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i wish i could make mine longer.....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah Steve I'm behind. I just seen the vid you made on the spring change. Good job


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Tomorrow my rims, tires and spring comes!!!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

awesome I bet your excited!!!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

heck yeah.
I'm especially they are coming already mounted. no work on my part. i hate mounting tires.
I'll be putting the new springs on . Can't wait !!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So do I need to make a day trip down on saturday to hold the camera!?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Steve,how retardedly low geard is she right now with that yellow secondary spring and stock tires LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think I can do only 40. But she pulls well when the RPM's are up!
I wouldnt want to do over 40 on those tires.


----------

